# Lottery - has anyone ever won?



## adam6177 (Oct 22, 2014)

With the impending Â£150m coming my way on Friday, I wondered if anyone has every won anything?

I used to run my works euromillions syndicate about 7 years ago now - there were 13 of us in it and we got all 5 main numbers.  We scooped just over Â£61,500 to share between us.  I had to go to Camelot and get a cheque and some bubbly/champagne glasses etc.  The only sickening part is that 1 lucky star would have meant the prize was around Â£1.5m to share.

Oh well.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had 4 + 1 twice on the euro's. got about 100/150 quid each time. was sickening to think i got 5 out of 7 and the winner one week of these won 113m!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2014)

Â£25 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2014)

Small stuff, Â£60 or so once but usually under Â£20. I seem to win just enough to keep me interested but not enough to break even. I play online and the fun there is getting an email on a Saturday morning saying I have won and that I should log on to see how much. Big tension at that stage I can tell you. What I don't know is how big a win you would need to have where I would be asked to ring rather than just logging in. Imagine checking your account and seeing Â£140m in it without any warning.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I guy I used to work with bought 2 tickets for the normal lottery years ago when it first started. He picked 6 random numbers for each ticket, purely random, (12 numbers in total and all different). He had 3 of the winning numbers on one ticket and the other 3 winning numbers on his other ticket and won a total of Â£10.

When I was in the navy a syndicate of 13 at our unit had all 6 numbers and walked away with a six figure sum each. That didn't include me though.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2014)

A few tenners or less over the years is about it for me.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 22, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Small stuff, Â£60 or so once but usually under Â£20. I seem to win just enough to keep me interested but not enough to break even. I play online and the fun there is getting an email on a Saturday morning saying I have won and that I should log on to see how much. Big tension at that stage I can tell you. What I don't know is how big a win you would need to have where I would be asked to ring rather than just logging in. Imagine checking your account and seeing Â£140m in it without any warning.
		
Click to expand...

Anything over Â£50,000 is the answer..... they wont pay online for anything bigger, you have to go to them with ID etc.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 22, 2014)

Done it fairly religiously since the start and I think I've had 4 numbers twice!

It is certainly (as my mate used to describe it) ......a "tax on the stupid"!! But that said, you have to be in to win etc. I will continue, though the recent price hike makes me lean towards the Euromillions......except I do the same numbers every week so am loathed to stop Lotto just in case.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Anything over Â£50,000 is the answer..... they wont pay online for anything bigger, you have to go to them with ID etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have always wondered that. Hopefully that will be the case on Saturday morning


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've won Â£1500 and Â£400 also lots of Â£10 ,  but stopped doing it completely when they doubled price.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 22, 2014)

I've only ever won the odd tenner.

If you want to be really sickened... there is an app to show you historically if your numbers have ever come up. You put in your regular numbers, and it tells you when they came up since the 1st lottery draw.

Could be gut wrenching to know a few months before you started playing they all came up and would have made you millions...


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2014)

I run a 4 man syndicate and from the start of the year won about Â£80 a couple of times. We just plough the money back in each time until we win something significant - which will probably never happen.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing quite like waking up to the email "Good news about your ticket" to get you resigning from your job, contacting the nearest Aston Martin garage (they still stock DB5s right) and signing up with the most exclusive estate agent you can find, before realising that the Â£2.70 you've just won isn't quite going to cover it all! 

The most I've had was Â£60 and I had to share that with 8 others!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 22, 2014)

A guy who worked for me won Â£1.2m just after the lottery first started. Nice guy who tried to return to work, but the lads on the shop floor made his life miserable. They thought he was stopping someone more deserving getting a job.. He left after about 6 months and bought his wife the Estate Agency where she worked....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2014)

Â£60 once and that about it other than a handful of Â£10.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 22, 2014)

In the first few weeks of the lottery in the 90s, sat at home and watched the lottery draw as they pulled the numbers (just a straight 6 in those days), and I had the first number, second number, third number, fourth number. Started to get pretty interested now, but sadly didn't have either of the last 2. Still, got Â£150 or so.

As for the tax on the stupid, I think that is a bit unfair. The odds of winning a 6 number random draw with one line is still 14-odd million to 1, and the returns for your money are poor value, but if the stake is money you won't miss, it can still be worth the buzz and fun of the small gamble for the albeit rather unlikely chance of life changing returns.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ethan said:



			In the first few weeks of the lottery in the 90s, sat at home and watched the lottery draw as they pulled the numbers (just a straight 6 in those days), and I had the first number, second number, third number, fourth number. Started to get pretty interested now, but sadly didn't have either of the last 2. Still, got Â£150 or so.

As for the tax on the stupid, I think that is a bit unfair. The odds of winning a 6 number random draw with one line is still 14-odd million to 1, and the returns for your money are poor value, but if the stake is money you won't miss, it can still be worth the buzz and fun of the small gamble for the albeit rather unlikely chance of life changing returns.
		
Click to expand...

I sat and watched as my first 5 numbers were drawn in a row, sadly that was it Â£1500.00. One more number would have paid out 8 million or with the bonus ball eighty thousand, which would have almost cleared my wife's visa bill .:rofl:


----------



## mchacker (Oct 22, 2014)

Worked in a convenience shop for a few months and served a guy who won a Weds jackpot. Unfortunately that nght 9 others also won so he only got c.250k

An acquaintance of my dads won about 2.5 many moons ago but after a few bad decisions has little if anything left.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2014)

I get a regular Â£2.80 for a Â£10 stake- result....misery.


@Dufferman, whats that app called, sounds fun


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2014)

best i've had is four numbers - Â£60. Years ago though.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Nothing quite like waking up to the email "Good news about your ticket" to get you resigning from your job, contacting the nearest Aston Martin garage (they still stock DB5s right) and signing up with the most exclusive estate agent you can find, before realising that the Â£2.70 you've just won isn't quite going to cover it all! 

The most I've had was Â£60 and I had to share that with 8 others!
		
Click to expand...

Its a bit sad but I actually asked Camelot if they could only send an email if I had won over a certain amount. Unfortunately no can do.

That would be a neat feature. Imagine if you filtered it for over Â£50K and you still got one of those "we've got good news" mails!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Its a bit sad but I actually asked Camelot if they could only send an email if I had won over a certain amount. Unfortunately no can do.

*That would be a neat feature. Imagine if you filtered it for over Â£50K and you still got one of those "we've got good news" mails!*

Click to expand...

to then find out the filter didnt work properly and you still won Â£2.80:mmm:



p.s they changed the email from "we have exciting news about a ticket you bought" to "we have news about a ticket"

seems Camelot took the excitement out the lottery


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 22, 2014)

What are the chances of this...

The parent of One of the pupils in my class won 1.2 million.... Less than a month later the mum of lad who sat next to him won Â£60000 (a share of a jackpot prize from the syndicate she was in). Needless to say I spent the next year swapping kids in and out of those chairs! I even taught the class sat in one !!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2014)

CMAC said:



			to then find out the filter didnt work properly and you still won Â£2.80:mmm:



p.s they changed the email from "we have exciting news about a ticket you bought" to "we have news about a ticket"

seems Camelot took the excitement out the lottery

Click to expand...

Well that would feel 10x worse than before!oo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			What are the chances of this...

The parent of One of the pupils in my class won 1.2 million.... Less than a month later the mum of lad who sat next to him won Â£60000 (a share of a jackpot prize from the syndicate she was in). Needless to say I spent the next year swapping kids in and out of those chairs! I even taught the class sat in one !!!!
		
Click to expand...

A version of musical chairs .:lol:


----------



## OldMate (Oct 22, 2014)

Â£25 a couple of months ago is the biggest for me.  Seem to win about Â£3 about one in every 8 draws (I spend Â£6 a pop).  I usually hesitate to check my account for an hour or so after getting the "we've got news" email, just to keep the hope alive a little longer.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I sat and watched as my first 5 numbers were drawn in a row, sadly that was it Â£1500.00. One more number would have paid out 8 million or with the bonus ball eighty thousand, which would have almost cleared my wife's visa bill .:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Similar to you I too had 5 numbers for just over Â£1500. The worst part was the 6th number was 21 and I had 12. It was the worst feeling of my life at the very point that I  realised it was 21 upside down rising up in the machine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Similar to you I too had 5 numbers for just over Â£1500. The worst part was the 6th number was 21 and I had 12. It was the worst feeling of my life at the very point that I  realised it was 21 upside down rising up in the machine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god  no wonder you were sad/ mad,  it must have looked like you had won the big one for a split second. phew !


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 22, 2014)

The odd tenner on the thunder ball and the odd random amount you get for two number and a lucky star on the euro millions, other than that bugger all.

An old mate and the syndicate he was in won Â£110,000 between 11 or them, 10k each, so he took me to the USA for a 3 week holiday, that was over 20years ago.


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

Only ever won small takings, most was 70 odd quid for 4 numbers. A guy from my village had all 6 numbers across 2 lines during a weekend rollover in the early days when the jackpot regularly exceeded Â£10m for a rollover, he won 2 x Â£10, thats sickening.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			Only ever won small takings, most was 70 odd quid for 4 numbers. *A guy from my village had all 6 numbers across 2 lines *during a weekend rollover in the early days when the jackpot regularly exceeded Â£10m for a rollover, he won 2 x Â£10, thats sickening.
		
Click to expand...

That happened to me, only difference was I had 4 on one line and 2 on the other. Also got 5 numbers on the lottery as part of a syndicate, never won a lot of money from it though, but it did pay for a good night out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2014)

A few small wins around the Â£50 mark. Our roll up does lucky dips if the scores are tied rather than paying out on countback etc. Still not won of these either.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Oct 22, 2014)

I've done the same two lines (numbers picked by my kids) since the first ever draw and Â£150 is the biggest win I've had for 4 numbers although I had 5 numbers one Wednesday but my ticket had expired costing me Â£1200!!!
my late mums friends son won Â£10m and a client of mine won Â£6m, I knew a guy who won Â£350,000 on the pools in the 80's which was a fair amount back then.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 22, 2014)

won Â£93 on the euro and Â£140 on the original lottery. A few tenners over the years. Haven't done either for a couple of years now.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2014)

My brother, his missus and a few of her family landed the jackpot about 11 years ago, they split 5M 4 ways.
Also a bloke who drank in the same club as I did won the big one a few years after so I reckon I'm knacked now :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2014)

Won Â£1500 once


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 23, 2014)

I started a syndicate at work. Now have 23 people.  Currently highest owed from it is Â£1.75 for those that joined at the start :mmm: 

Been running for 6 weeks now and small wins all but one week so far.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I get a regular Â£2.80 for a Â£10 stake- result....misery.


@Dufferman, whats that app called, sounds fun
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what its called, might be 'Lottery Checka' or similar. Search the app store, I'm sure they'll be more than one by now!


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 23, 2014)

4 numbers once, my mrs spent it on a hair do.... BLoke at work won 400 grand.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2014)

mchacker said:



			Worked in a convenience shop for a few months and served a guy who won a Weds jackpot. Unfortunately that nght 9 others also won so he only got c.250k

An acquaintance of my dads won about 2.5 many moons ago but after *a few bad decisions* has little if anything left.
		
Click to expand...

??????????????????? Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 23, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			??????????????????? Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

did you not see the TV prog on it all recently? a lot of them reckon its ruined their lives!! 

I can assure you all, 150mil wouldnt change me. I would still be a knob!


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I can assure you all, 150mil wouldnt change me. I would still be a knob!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

wise words


----------



## Duckster (Oct 23, 2014)

Bunch of taxi drivers near where I live won a jackpot a few years back.  Think it worked out about 1.2mill each.  I know one of them and it really hasn't changed him that much.  Granted he paid off the mortgage, new car for him and one for the mrs, got rid of all his debts etc... but he also used it to buy the motor garage he also worked at.  So he doesn't have oodles of cash in the bank but has enough to go on nice holidays each year with his wife and kids, plus has a decent (and profitable) business going.

Still a nice bloke.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			??????????????????? Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You say that, it's easy to whizz away all the money I'd imagine... some bad advice in investments (or rather no advice in investments just blind buying of 'stuff'), cars, houses, or pretty much anything that will be an ongoing cost without thinking about where you might be getting money from in 10 years time and boom. Suddenly the Â£3k Lambo car service means you can't afford to pay it....


----------



## Captainron (Oct 23, 2014)

2 million wont go very far these days. Set up properly for life in terms of freeing up spending money though so you would live comfortably


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know, at 4% 2m would return a tidy Â£80k a year, I could get by on that I'm sure


----------



## Duckster (Oct 23, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			I don't know, at 4% 2m would return a tidy Â£80k a year, I could get by on that I'm sure
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget you'll get taxed on that interest as income.  So (guesstimation) you'll see about Â£50k a year.  Sounds a lot, but then see what it's like 10 or 20 years down the line.


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 23, 2014)

Mate won just over Â£2m last year on a lucky dip,always been hard working down to earth lad and still is 18 months on,use to drink together when younger so he got all our new and old mates together and had a beer fest :cheers: :clap: and he also treated me to a new driver as we have been golf pals for yrs....

Thing is he nearly never got it coz as fellas do the jeans he had on the previous day he gave them a quick iron but the ticket was still in them so the heat from the iron made the ticket go black but he had looked at the numbers and could remember 4 for definate and prob a 5th,anyway he called Camelot on the monday and they wanted the long strip of numbers on the top or bottom of the ticket which his daughter could just make out so they said ok someone will be in touch with you.
Next couple days he was getting calls from them and basically they were security checks asking were he had bought the ticket etc then on the Friday woman from Camelot visited him to check the ticket out but she couldnt identify all the strip of numbers so advised him to lock it up in a safety deposit box so if his house burnt down it would be safe and he was to take it to her office on the Monday and their forensic/science geek (not sure what their proper title is)would travel up from London and check it and he was asking her if he had won but she wouldnt say anything apart from keep ya ticket safe over the weekend  ,so Monday morning the geek got the ticket went out the room and came back in 5 mins later with the lady and congratulated him by saying you are now a millionaire ,what a feeling that must be and still now he doesnt like to get ripped off even if its a quid


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 23, 2014)

Bloke at our cricket club won Â£1m at the start of the year. hasn't really changed him, other than he now arrives at matches in an Audi R8 and plays with a seriously expensive bat!


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			2 million wont go very far these days. Set up properly for life in terms of freeing up spending money though so you would live comfortably
		
Click to expand...

Jesus! Would for me. Would take me about 80 years to earn it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2014)

Â£103 last week with 4 numbers, paid the water bill


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2014)

Wooohooo. WOn Â£25 on the lottery on Wednesday. Easy street here I come


----------

